# cannot mount fat32 usbstick

## chri

hi,

i have formatted my usbstick with

```
mkfs -t vfat -F 32 /dev/sda1
```

and then tried to mount it with 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

and I got this error-message:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
> 
>        or too many mounted file systems

 

i have activated in my kernel configuration:

```
File systems -->

   DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems -->

      <*> MSDOS fs support

      <*> VFAT (Windows 95) fs support

      (437)  Default Codepage for FAT

      (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT

      <M> NTFS file system support

        [ ]   NTFS debugging support

        [ ]   NTFS write support
```

From:

```
dmesg | tail -n 20
```

i get:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1
> 
> FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found
> 
> Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1
> ...

 

have i done something wrong with the codepage or the charset in the kernel configuration?

if i format the usbstick without the -L 32 option i can mount it, but that's just fat16 and i want case sensitive filenames longer than 8 characters. 

i also tried formatting with mkfs.vfat and mkfs.msdos but with the same results as quoted above.

greets chri

----------

## milu

Well, it looks like you don't have nls codepage iso8859-1 compiled nor in nor as a module. Look in kernel ->  File systems                                                                          -> Native Language Support  -> NLS ISO 8859-1

----------

